# Parameter overview: Ping JohnSandy White.



## Alan1234 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Everyone 
Inching closer to Escape Day, 
Constantly investigating AMRVS looking fo the perfect Ist time export starter rig. 

Q1: What is the max width 8" or *8' '6" 
The max weight on an ordinary Drivers Lic. 
Max intelligent length 
Experiences with double (side) slides (as a camper more than a driver) are they too much trouble? 

Alan Poole


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[ 
Q1: What is the max width 8" or *8' '6" 
The max weight on an ordinary Drivers Lic. 
Max intelligent length 
Experiences with double (side) slides (as a camper more than a driver) are they too much trouble?

Alan Poole[/quote]

Q1 Max width for UK is 100" ( excluding mirrors) AND MAKE SURE that that is exterior dimension and not interior as was the case not long ago where a certain South Wales shark of a dealer got away with shafting a first time owner into buying an illegal rig! The dealer got away with it at court (God knows how!) and the poor sod who bought it lost everything in court costs.
8" 6" (102") IS ILLEGAL FOR UK AND EUROPE. (They're also banned from some American states).

Q2 7,5 ton IF you have grandfather rights on your licenese. Newer drivers are are limited to 3500Kg which is basically a Transit van.

Q3 As long as you like up to 45ft rigid. Where the front goes, the back will go though from personal experience, I wouldn't like to go above 34ft as we prefer to use small sites and Caravan Club C.L's where ever possible.

Q4 We've got a single slide at the moment (couch/dinette slide) and definately don't want to go back to a non-slide R.V. ours is operated by a single switch to an electric motor with a rack and pinion drive and is a doddle to use. Pro's far outweigh cons. In fact we're looking to upgrade to a double slide. Same in the front (couch/dinette slide) and a slide on the opposite side in the bedroom cos wifey wants a bit more room to sit and do her face!

Just remember that each slide out adds to the weight immensly and cuts into your payload so if you want 2 or more slides and you have a largish payload (especially if your a full timer) then you will undoubtably be better off with a larger rig after having taken an L.G.V license.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi alan1234 when i stated in a recent post that the width was 100" I was told no its 100.4" :wink: that .4 could make all the difference.

The max weight depending on who you talk to is 3.5, 7.5 or there isn't one. its a grey area, search on the site and make your own mind up. As an insurance broker pointed out "its not the dvla you have worry about, its will the insurance company payup in the event of an accident". (sofar they haven't)

I would think 30'-36' is max. length but plenty of people have bigger, in france this year we where at Domaine du columbier site, its on a hill, with some very steep and winding access roads, we managed to get a pitch at the bottom, and where grateful for that (we are 30') imagine my surprise when we went for a walk and found a bigger one at the top, a 38' monaco 8O obviously a better diver than me :lol: 

We have twin slides, two of the things we wanted where 30' with good wardrobe area, never saw any that matched this without slides, ours are hydraulic, rack and pinion wears out quicker, hydraulics got more to go wrong, wouldn't influence my choice one way or the other.

Zaskars right about weight, ours is just over 9ton gvw all these goodies add up. some dealers are bringing them in and downrating them, you end up with a 500kg payload, useless IMO. 

Olley


----------

